# Question about creatine.



## Hitman0809 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok, this is absolutely the most stupid thing i will probably ever ask anyone on this forum.  A friend and I got into a conversation about different ways to take creatine and he said "i wonder if you can smoke it effectively."  And i thought. . . . .  humm idk.  So does anyone know if creatine is smokable??? even if it is i dont think i will ever try it lol


----------



## nni (Nov 13, 2007)

i would imagine the heat would degrade it to the point of uselessness.


----------



## 34FQTK (Nov 13, 2007)

Hitman0809 said:


> Ok, this is absolutely the most stupid thing i will probably ever ask anyone on this forum.  A friend and I got into a conversation about different ways to take creatine and he said "i wonder if you can smoke it effectively."  And i thought. . . . .  humm idk.  So does anyone know if creatine is smokable??? even if it is i dont think i will ever try it lol



Why burn it and watch most of the creatine goodness go up in smoke. Snort it!


----------



## Hitman0809 (Nov 13, 2007)

34FQTK said:


> Why burn it and watch most of the creatine goodness go up in smoke. Snort it!



well i would never smoke it anyway, i just wanted to know if it could be done. but snorting humm that sounds interesting  lol jkjkjkjk


----------



## 34FQTK (Nov 13, 2007)

Hitman0809 said:


> well i would never smoke it anyway, i just wanted to know if it could be done. but snorting humm that sounds interesting  lol jkjkjkjk



Just so you know, will brink posts here. He is one the most respected names in the Da-biz when it comes to such things.
Just a saw a post by him on creatine just a few minutes ago. Go find it.

The snorting thing was a joke..Don't do that


----------



## Hitman0809 (Nov 13, 2007)

34FQTK said:


> Just so you know, will brink posts here. He is one the most respected names in the Da-biz when it comes to such things.
> Just a saw a post by him on creatine just a few minutes ago. Go find it.
> 
> The snorting thing was a joke..Don't do that



yea i kno it was a joke lol. I do not now who Will Brink is but i am in the process of looking him up to find out.


----------



## 34FQTK (Nov 13, 2007)

Hitman0809 said:


> yea i kno it was a joke lol. I do not now who Will Brink is but i am in the process of looking him up to find out.



Here is the article and trust me brink knows his shit.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/84674-issn-position-paper-creatine.html


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (Nov 16, 2007)

im sure u can smoke it.. just like crack i guess... u should try it out and post ur results!!


----------



## Will Brink (Nov 16, 2007)

34FQTK said:


> Here is the article and trust me brink knows his shit.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/84674-issn-position-paper-creatine.html



Why thank you my good man. Pretty much everything and anything one could need to know about creatine can be found in my free report on the topic:

The Creatine Report - Fact, Effects, Side Effects, Benefits, Information and more...

Though amazingly, snorting it is not covered...


----------



## Will Brink (Nov 16, 2007)

Hitman0809 said:


> yea i kno it was a joke lol. I do not now who Will Brink is but i am in the process of looking him up to find out.



A serach on this forum for my name gets you some threads:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/search.php?searchid=1081312

a Google search on my bame will get you many many pages....


----------



## ethericgiant (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm about to start a thread petitioning for the automatic deletion of these kinds of threads.  Smoking creatine?  Come on...


----------



## Mista (Dec 5, 2007)

It would be much more accurate to drink a measured amount than smoke it.


----------

